# about Portobello mushrooms



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi everyone! This question is about Portobello mushrooms. I´ve recently read that I should take the gills before eating. However, I´ve eaten the whole things, without the stem. Is it bad to eat the gills or is it just for flavor that I should take them out. Also...is the stem edible? 
THANKS!!!
Rocio:chef:


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

The gills and stems are edible, although I'd snip the end of the stem. 

Many chefs however, remove the gills because they can discolor light colored dishes or sauces.

Mark


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Some chefs also remove the skin on the cap because it can have a slightly bitter taste. I do if I have the time and if I feel inclined although with very fresh portabellos I find the skin quite tender with no aftertaste. It peels off in strips really easily.

Jock


----------



## jonk (Dec 21, 2005)

When grilling portabellos, the presence of the gills can make a nice reservoir for whatever flavorful baste your using that would otherwise run off the denuded surface. Whether that's what you want, depends on the recipe, but we like that when we're making portabello burgers.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

It's all edible (unlike shiitakes, whose stems are too tough to be eaten). And the skin on some of the gigantic ones can be a little tough. But if you're doing something with them like grilling, that won't matter. MarkV is right when he says that the dark color of the gills can "bleed." But if that is not important to you, don't bother to do the extra work of scraping them out. As for the stems, I almost always slice or dice them and use them in dishes. Just clean any dirt off the outside first.

Of course, if you do scrape out the gills, peel off the skin, and remove the stems, save them for making stock (mushroom or a dark meat stock). Plenty of flavor there!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thinnly slice the stems and saute in Olive Oil until crispy.....great garnish or salad topping.

Tony Bourdain told an insiders secret of using the gills and truffle oil to make faux truffles.....now that's pretty creative!

Suzanne, not all shiitakes have tough stems.....one of my buddies has an 18,000 log shiitake farm and if you get the babies the whole thing is edible.

Crimini are baby portabellos......


----------



## jonk (Dec 21, 2005)

Crimini (a/k/a Italian Brown or Baby Bella) mushrooms are indeed baby Portabellos, but the mushroom develops a quite different flavor as it matures. The "meaty" taste so often associated with Portabellos is muted or not present at all in its younger offspring.


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

After removing the stem,if you examine it carefully you will find
a line or slightly lifted ridge about 1/2 to 2/3 the way down the 
stem. As a general rule the stem is to tough to eat below the
ridge. Anything above is generally tender enough to eat. If you
do remove the gills, I suggest cutting then off instead of using a
spoon to scrape them off. It seems that scraping them off will bruise
and discolor the inside of the cap.


----------



## rocio (Feb 8, 2005)

Thank you all for your advice. I´m thinking about doing stuffed Portobello, although I don´t have a recipe for them yet. I will use the stem as part of the stuffing, then...MMMM!!!! Can´t wait!!


----------

